# The pro show



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Went to the pro show today and pretty much visited with all the reps.

Bought a ton of supplies and....a new unit. :/

Big shout out to the graco rep and sherwin folks. Got 8 free tips, a free pump replacement, and the graco rep swapped my contractor gun out for an ftx2 for free. 

Thought it was a good deal.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh ya, forgot to mention. The new unit replaces this piece of junk from titan.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh yeah and I forgot to mention, 3M is coming out with some good new products in July. Can't wait for them to release them already.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Nice. I want that gun.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Boco said:


> Nice. I want that gun.


Gun, as in the FTX? Yeah, they are sweet. For paints that's all I use, converted all the units to FTX 2. Hardly any spitting and I haven't had one go out on me yet (~2 years).


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice rig woodcooyote!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice rig. Myself I will not spend another penny on Titans except yearly check ups. I have called our Titan rep countless times only to be blown off. I don't know many companies that blow off calls for sales of $4k+


----------



## Pete6114 (Feb 27, 2016)

woodcoyote said:


> Went to the pro show today and pretty much visited with all the reps.
> 
> Bought a ton of supplies and....a new unit. :/
> 
> ...


Our local pro-show is April 19 and will likely pick up a new sprayer myself. Just contemplating whether to get another highboy or go for something more portable like yours. Only had highboys in the past and hate making a mistake. Why do you like the one you got, and what makes the ftx2 guns your gun of choice? (only ever used contractor)


----------



## Pete6114 (Feb 27, 2016)

Got 8 free tips, AND a free pump replacement is a great deal. I'll see if i can work that deal myself


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Ah the free stuff season. Great way to buy customers. Wish I had $8 billion in cash reserves collected from over charging to tap into. (Ba-zinga! Kind of.)


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

And hell yeah I'm jealous because they have $8 billion in cash reserves! Aren't you?


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

PACman said:


> Ah the free stuff season. Great way to buy customers. Wish I had $8 billion in cash reserves collected from over charging to tap into. (Ba-zinga! Kind of.)


True. But they don't do the proshows to lose money. That isn't the point of doing them. I don't know the totals but I'm sure they probably made about 30k profit yesterday between rigs, supplies, etc.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

woodcoyote said:


> True. But they don't do the proshows to lose money. That isn't the point of doing them. I don't know the totals but I'm sure they probably made about 30k profit yesterday between rigs, supplies, etc.


Trust me I've done plenty of proshows! They definitely don't hurt for profit from those things. We did $250,000.00 at one once in SD. On a rainy day. The painters didn't know what to do with themselves since it rains so rarely there so they came to the show and spent their money. My store even gave away a van once. That draws them in!

I just wish I had a couple billion so I could have a couple. Maybe take all of you to Vegas or something.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> Nice rig. Myself I will not spend another penny on Titans except yearly check ups. I have called our Titan rep countless times only to be blown off. I don't know many companies that blow off calls for sales of $4k+


I am surprise cdpainting, Al from Titan is a great guy he's always respond to my calls with in day, he even go out of his way to make sure everything working good. 
Sorry you had to go true that cdpainting.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> Nice rig. Myself I will not spend another penny on Titans except yearly check ups. I have called our Titan rep countless times only to be blown off. I don't know many companies that blow off calls for sales of $4k+


I hear yah on that one. I had a hose break open on me on my titan capspray 115, 3 times. The 4th time I tried to get a replacement, tired of replacing a hose so many times in the first year of use, and they didn't ever respond.

Bugged Sherwin manager about it, he ordered me one overnight, on the company. A+ service at my store.

Using titans I'll probably never buy one again. A lot of design flaws. I thought the titan 440 impact would be great from all the reviews....wrong! Pump and motor work good...but the unit has issues.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Never liked the Titans from a repair shop/retailer point of view. Other than they were cash cows for our repair department. I've seen a lot of manufacturing flaws that have caused them to fail pretty quickly.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

PACman said:


> Never liked the Titans from a repair shop/retailer point of view. Other than they were cash cows for our repair department. I've seen a lot of manufacturing flaws that have caused them to fail pretty quickly.


So far our 700 has been great. We get it serviced every year. No major issues.
Our 395 FP will be going in soon. Capspray is next one to get checked.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Last year I was too busy to attend the Pro Show (about 30 miles from where I live), but I wanted to purchase a new sprayer. My SW rep said he could get me the "Pro Show deal" and would bring the sprayer to my local SW store.

I bought the Graco 390PC. It came with a pump replacement and 6 new tips. I thought that was pretty nice of the rep to do the legwork for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Strippers. I'd have strippers too. And a couple Chippendale's for the ladies and the......well you know.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

PACman said:


> Strippers. I'd have strippers too. And a couple Chippendale's for the ladies and the......well you know.


I think we find where @Richmond went


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

woodcoyote said:


> Went to the pro show today and pretty much visited with all the reps.
> 
> Bought a ton of supplies and....a new unit. :/
> 
> ...


Just keep a good eye on the stinger swivel...it'll probably stay tight while you're breaking it in but they do get loose and if you're not "on it" it'll pop an o ring. And THAT SUCKS!!  wanna know how I learned that one? Lol there's a thread somewhere here from a couple months ago that has alllll the o ring tales...lol

Nice set up. I love mine and use it often. I just have the contractor gun on mine. What's new with the one you got compare to the cg?


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

lilpaintchic said:


> Just keep a good eye on the stinger swivel...
> 
> Nice set up. I love mine and use it often. I just have the contractor gun on mine. What's new with the one you got compare to the cg?


Thanks for the heads up. Never had a swivel break on me or an o ring inside the pump give out in the middle of spraying. 

As a habit, I always have the guys run water through the machines first. Just so they know if there are leaks in connections etc. 

As for the ftx guns everyone keeps asking. There use to be a video or animated gif, which I can't find. So I'll just post the description.

"Product Highlights:
Exclusive FlexSeal Needle design for longer life and maximum performance

Needle has no exposure to paint reducing wear, resulting in 70% longer needle life.

Reduced gun spitting - seat has been re-positioned closer to the tip, 60% "dead space" eliminated.

Spring is outside fluid path to eliminate pack out and slow needle shut-off."


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

PACman said:


> I've seen a lot of manufacturing flaws that have caused them to fail pretty quickly.


Bingo. Hit it on the head. Design flaws.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> So far our 700 has been great. We get it serviced every year. No major issues.
> Our 395 FP will be going in soon. Capspray is next one to get checked.


 Just curious but on your servicing is that done by an outside dealer or sherwin's program?

And do you pay out of pocket or is it like an insurance type deal? Just curious.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

SemiproJohn said:


> I bought the Graco 390PC. It came with a pump replacement and 6 new tips. :


From what graco rep told me they have 2 different style pumps now.

They have a cheaper $120 or so pump which is made differently. It's only half the life of the original pump.

Then they have the original pump which is in the $200's. Longer life, better metal, etc.

They have the cheaper replacement pumps as an option now to compete with 3rd party ones made in China at a cheaper price. Their designed to be more of a spare tire vs an actual genuine replacement pump. Either way it works.

Just a tid bit I learned at the show.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

woodcoyote said:


> Just curious but on your servicing is that done by an outside dealer or sherwin's program?
> 
> And do you pay out of pocket or is it like an insurance type deal? Just curious.


We use an outside repair company that is certified to do warranty work by titan and Graco.

So far all we have had to do was pay for a simple check up, and filter change.

Who knows once one of these decide to die. If we have to pay out of pocket I guess it will come down to price. Our titan 700 we would rebuild, I'm not sure what replaced it but it would have to be a 2+ gun rig.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

woodcoyote said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Never had a swivel break on me or an o ring inside the pump give out in the middle of spraying.
> 
> As a habit, I always have the guys run water through the machines first. Just so they know if there are leaks in connections etc.
> 
> ...


The swivel doesn't break. When the threads come loose from the bottom of the intake (from back and forth swivel action) it warps the o ring located at the bottom of the shaft (it's in a groove there) if you're unfamiliar with it (as I was) and it's covered in paint and spewing (prior to shutting it off of course..the spew indicates a problem..haha) you wouldn't look in that particular place. It's a thin, white Teflon o ring. I would suggest locating it (you can just unscrew the stinger from the unit and see it there if ya want) and buy a few Xtra to just keep on hand. They're about $8 a piece (REDICULIOUS). Again, probably not going to need it anytime soon. But in my experience, it's worth having. The alternative is to have to buy a repacking kit ($75) if your local store happens to be out of em or just doesn't normally stock them and it blows in the middle of a job.Lemme yell ya it's a bummer.

Great little rig for sure and not tryin to scare ya or anything...I absolutely love ours and we really put it through the ringer sometimes. Over time paint just collects at the bottom of the swivel(where the hose connects to the metal housing) and when you're thinking it's swiveling, it's actually 1/2 a turn loose...just enough to pop it.

And I'm gonna check into that gun!! We need another good one for a different unit.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Check the plumbing section of your local hardware store for backups. I scored a variety pack of Teflon o rings that work for less then $5 bucks. Normal O rings work in a pinch.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

lilpaintchic said:


> The swivel doesn't break. When the threads come loose from the bottom of the intake (from back and forth swivel action) it warps the o ring located at the bottom of the shaft (it's in a groove there) if you're unfamiliar with it (as I was) and it's covered in paint and spewing (prior to shutting it off of course..the spew indicates a problem..haha) you wouldn't look in that particular place. It's a thin, white Teflon o ring. I would suggest locating it (you can just unscrew the stinger from the unit and see it there if ya want) and buy a few Xtra to just keep on hand. They're about $8 a piece (REDICULIOUS). Again, probably not going to need it anytime soon. But in my experience, it's worth having. The alternative is to have to buy a repacking kit ($75) if your local store happens to be out of em or just doesn't normally stock them and it blows in the middle of a job.Lemme yell ya it's a bummer.
> 
> Great little rig for sure and not tryin to scare ya or anything...I absolutely love ours and we really put it through the ringer sometimes. Over time paint just collects at the bottom of the swivel(where the hose connects to the metal housing) and when you're thinking it's swiveling, it's actually 1/2 a turn loose...just enough to pop it.
> 
> And I'm gonna check into that gun!! We need another good one for a different unit.


Is this the teflon o ring your talking about?

The same one that broke on me today in the middle of the job and had paint shoot in 4 different rooms?

I shouldn't have said anything this morning about never having an issue with em...jinxed it.




On the other hand. Good learning experience, couldn't find an o-ring so Sherwin stepped in and gave me one from a repack kit ($250+ kit). Ordered me 10 more right away, again big props to sherwin for placing an emergency overnight order, should be in tomorrow or following day.

Big shout out to Graco regional rep. Going to send me a couple packs just for inconvenience sake. Those guys rock. Graco > Titan any day.

Plus we still got done with what we were suppose to, just put in an extra hour. Thank God for large tips lol


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Forgot to mention that it was the 595 aaa that decided to fight back today. Guess even machines don't like to get pushed too hard. Lol


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

woodcoyote said:


> Is this the teflon o ring your talking about?
> 
> The same one that broke on me today in the middle of the job and had paint shoot in 4 different rooms?
> 
> ...


Isn't that a brand new rig?


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

That's the one you need back up for. Ace is the place.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Yup.exactly. what a pita.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

And make sure you lube the groove (tsl works) (let it go guys...lol) or it'll pop again.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Yup, Exactly. What a pita. And make sure you lube the groove it sits in with some tsl before you install the new one. Put it in dry and it'll blow again in a couple of days or weeks depending on how much you use it...

It took me 3 new rings to figure that out....yeahhhh...my pump gets a drop over that side now. Just in case....


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Stupid lag...


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

lilpaintchic said:


> Yup, Exactly. What a pita. And make sure you lube the groove it sits in with some tsl before you install the new one. Put it in dry and it'll blow again in a couple of days or weeks depending on how much you use it...
> 
> It took me 3 new rings to figure that out....yeahhhh...my pump gets a drop over that side now. Just in case....


I wonder if packing grease will work. Or another lubrication.

I was thinking of putting some sort of rag or head band (somethin elastic) around the neck piece. Just in case a unit ever wants to blow up like that, it'll divert the spray down instead of out horizontally all over the place.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

PRC said:


> Isn't that a brand new rig?


It's fairly new. 

I bought it last year, the AAA. The new 490 works just fine for now. The guys and I love it. Sucker has a decent kick to it on the pressure end. 

But the double edge sword comes from when I converted it from a hi-boy setup to a low-boy setup.

And hence the problem with a swivel snorkel. Like Lil said, I guess if you turn it back and forth it can loosen up the connection and the pressure eventually distorts the ring. Once that happens it's like any other o-ring, it'll break or bend and then develop a leak from the weak connection.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

woodcoyote said:


> It's fairly new.
> 
> I bought it last year, the AAA. The new 490 works just fine for now. The guys and I love it. Sucker has a decent kick to it on the pressure end.
> 
> ...


So that only happens on the conversion? Never bought a lo-boy, either a stand for small or hiboy for large. I imagine the benefits are ease of setting up for smaller projects.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

woodcoyote said:


> I wonder if packing grease will work. Or another lubrication.
> 
> I was thinking of putting some sort of rag or head band (somethin elastic) around the neck piece. Just in case a unit ever wants to blow up like that, it'll divert the spray down instead of out horizontally all over the place.


I just throw a drop or some plastic over that end...use whatever will work for you.. and I don't think the type of lube matters. I just use tsl cuz that's what I always have on hand.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Always use lube when you are packing.


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

PACman said:


> Always use lube when you are packing.


Wrong forum


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

I throw drop cloths over my sprayers for that reason exactly had an aircoat blow a seal and spray 20 ft everywhere. Since then it happened 1 other time and the drop caught everything.


----------

